# Relabeling in LA?



## KenMasla (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey guys. This is a great forum.

2 quick questions.

1) Relabeling: If they take out the existing tag on a blank tee and sew a new one in, how is the quality of it? Does it look messy on the back of the neck? Or does it look like it was sewn in with the original shirt?


2) Anyone know of any relabeling services in the Los Angeles area?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> 1) Relabeling: If they take out the existing tag on a blank tee and sew a new one in, how is the quality of it? Does it look messy on the back of the neck? Or does it look like it was sewn in with the original shirt?


If they do it right, it looks like it was sewn in with the t-shirt.



> 2) Anyone know of any relabeling services in the Los Angeles area?


You should pick up the Apparel News paper in Los Angeles. There are lots of vendors in their classifieds area that can do that. Fashion News | Apparel News | Apparelnews.net


----------

